# New Big Scary Show: Atmosfears UK, Jimmy Psycho, Paranormal roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

There is only one thing that compares to the adrenaline rush of scaring someone, and that is the inspiration for those scares. The Big Scary Show is lurking in the back of your imagination this episode to unleash the best aspects of everything dark and creepy to inspire your attraction this year.

Badger sits down with some of the best horror inspired bands touring before giving you all the deadly details in Deadline News.

The Unknown Scare-Actor taps the haunted traditions of the United Kingdom as he sits down with Jason Karl of AtmosFears UK to discuss some of the innovative haunted events he is producing across the pond.

The Round Table of Terror breaks into another dimension to discuss ghosts and hauntings that inspire attractions. We bring in Demonologist Joe Andrade from NightBreed Paranormal and a talented Charlotte Paranormal investigator Sandra Handy to discuss their experiences. We may also have our (g)hosts share some of their ghost stories in this gripping Double Roundtable… wait a Double Roundtable? What does it mean?

Jerry Vayne will push your imagination to new heights with some great bands featured on this episode.

Storm asks the eternal question of "Is it ever too early for Halloween?" with the Haunt Minute.

DarkSpectre Custom Couture brings you Face Your Fears to have you face Counterphobia.

Make some room for a note pad because the show may be large but you will be inspired to new heights will all the great things packed into this new episode!

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

